# Coralife Colormax Bulb for Plants? + other Qs



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

I just got a used 24" coralife fixture that takes 2x65w CF straight pin bulb, and I need to replace the bulbs.

I am using it for a planted tank, and normally, I would think using 6700K is the best option. However, I can't seem to find any coralife 21" bulb that is 6700K. The only one they carry is 6700K + colormax (pink bulb). http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...e+6700K+straight&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=0
What exactly is the colormax bulb? Is it good for plant and how does it look in a planted tank. (I think it would look very weird if it emits pinkish light....)

I know coralife makes a standard 6700K bulb since their 24" freshwater aqualight comes with the std 6700K bulb. However, i can't find anywhere that sells that bulb seperately.

Also a few other question..
Should I go 2x6700K? or a 6700/10000K mix?
Is it better to stay with coralife bulb? or it doesn't matter if I go with a different brand? (i.e. current USA)
Any recommendation on places where I can get the bulbs cheaper? (21" 65W CF Straight Pin)

TIA!!


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

I bought the Coralife colormax regular fluorescent bulb, and it used it for about 2 minutes before i took it out and went back to my normal bulb. Besides being really pinkish in color it was much dimmer than the bulb that was already in use. In combination with another bulb it might have been great. It definitely made the colors of the fish pop, it was just too pink and too dim for me to use by itself.

I have no idea about the CFL bulbs though, like i said...this was a normal fluorescent.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

I hated the colormax bulb as well. I use the 6700k and prefer it to the colormax and the 10K. The 10K is a more whitish light and the 6700 is more yellow. Both should work great though. Isn't this the lamp you are having trouble finding? I have one of these in my 30".

One more consideration though: What size tank is this? I would imagine it's 15 or 20 gallons in which case, maybe you could just use one bulb and save $30. 130 watts is a lot of light over most 24" tanks. 

I think you are smart for replacing the bulbs though. I never get more than 8 or 9 months out of mine before I can physically see a shift in the spectrum and intensity. I'm sure if it were accurately measured, the bulbs probably conk out around 6 months of hard use.


----------



## gheitman (Oct 28, 2007)

If you are still looking below is where you can find the 6700K 65W CF straight pin bulbs you were looking for.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...oralife65watt6700kpowercompactlampstraightpin

I use the same bulb in my 1x65W 30" Coralife fixture.



Choco said:


> I just got a used 24" coralife fixture that takes 2x65w CF straight pin bulb, and I need to replace the bulbs.
> 
> I am using it for a planted tank, and normally, I would think using 6700K is the best option. However, I can't seem to find any coralife 21" bulb that is 6700K. The only one they carry is 6700K + colormax (pink bulb). http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...e+6700K+straight&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=0
> What exactly is the colormax bulb? Is it good for plant and how does it look in a planted tank. (I think it would look very weird if it emits pinkish light....)
> ...


----------

